# Question about shanties



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Please pardon a total newbie question. I've thought about getting into ice fishing this winter, and have seen the ice shanties sold for that purpose. My question... why would you dole out big bucks for a shanty with a frame that is bulky and weighs a ton, when you could buy a real cheap tent with those snap poles that are highly portable and don't weigh a thing? Cut a hole in the floor, and you're good to go. Am I missing something?


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I have heard of guys using the tent idea, works good......................untill you get a gust of wind. If you are sitting in it you would probably be fine. Set out to strech or whatever and it will be GONE. My buddy has a 2 man shanty, we have been out in the wind where it was so gusty we BOTH had to be in the shanty or it would start skidding across the lake.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I see you have never been on the ice when the wind picks up!!. Ice shantys are not that heavy. I have one that seats 3 and I can pick it up. Shantys are designed to also carry all your ice gear and also are made to pull on the ice. Frames are alum. the sides are sorta like the tent you described. Not heavy as you described. These are made to withstand wind and snow, also they have floors that have covered lids for your holes you drill. Myself I don't think $100-200 is much money to assure you are cozy all day on the ice. 

Go ahead and buy your tent, I'll bet next year you'll buy your shanty if you like ice fishing. Besides it will be fun watching you try to catch the tent as it flys away. Tent are made to stake down, hard to drive 4-6 stakes into the ice. Then you'll have to tear it down, fold it up, just to move. While the rest of us just pull ours along to a nw spot. Take my advise and buy a shanty. There are used one cheap everyday. Check on here and e-bay for some great deals.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Biodude said:


> Please pardon a total newbie question. I've thought about getting into ice fishing this winter, and have seen the ice shanties sold for that purpose. My question... why would you dole out big bucks for a shanty with a frame that is bulky and weighs a ton, when you could buy a real cheap tent with those snap poles that are highly portable and don't weigh a thing? Cut a hole in the floor, and you're good to go. Am I missing something?


 ive tried a tent it doesnt work. i couldent even get it up beacuse of the wind. im thinking og getting a shanty


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Chaunc has one for sale for $80. Attached is the link.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=54985


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i have a frabill shanty and love it but would love to buy Chaunc's shanty for when i got by my self... i didnt think it would last this long it looks like a great deal!!!!! i want a pull over type shaty !!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

biodude beside the wind blowing the tent away,it will freze to the ice if you have a heat source in it i,ve tried it upteen years ago what a mess i,ve had shanties since that time and you,ll never regret it it is so nice fishing in your shirt sleeves...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

peon said:


> i have a frabill shanty and love it but would love to buy Chaunc's shanty for when i got by my self... i didnt think it would last this long it looks like a great deal!!!!! i want a pull over type shaty !!


It's still available. First $80 takes it home.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the advise. As far as the tent blowing away... I ice climb and we have special lightweight screws that secure quickly and easily. I also have an old North Face VE24 tent that I used to take alpine climbing, but is retired. It can withstand 100 mph winds and over one foot of wet snow without collapsing, and is extremely portable. DaleM, I'd wager your shanty would fold up or blow away before my tent, lol.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I seriously dought that, you see we have anchors for our shantys too! 
Bring lots and lots of money if you want to bet, you see there is nothing I love better than taking money from a newbie!!!!  
We'll see when your on the ice. Nothing like pitching a tent while climbing. Done that too. Good luck with your tent, you ask for suggestions and then tell us your tents better. Why even ask? I'd think you would take the advise from season Ice guys that have tried tents and found that they didn't work. All we are trying to do is help you get started the right way.And learn from mistakes others have made. But, we all learn the hard way sometimes. I too tried the tent deal and found it's not even in the same league as an ice shanty. I wish we had this site then, it would have saved me time and money.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the only other things you have to consider are being able to fish comfortably in a sitting position (off the ice) and the other is that you want to be mobile. it takes seconds to collapse a trap and be on the move. the nice things about the traps is that they all fold down into the sled/bottom section to haul all your gear around with.

i just magine a few pokes of a rod on the hookset or fishhook or a hot heater would be enough to ruin a lightweight tent. never seen one of those mountain tents though so im not sure. headroom is a must, though.

also like was said it will freeze to the ice, will it rip if you pull it away from the ice...etc. the shanties they make nowadays are bulletproof. very tough material.

face it when your ice fishing, your gear takes the most abuse, ice fishing equipment has to be able to take a serious beating.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is my advice since I've fished heavily from both. My 1st hard core year was out of a tent. They are great as long as used correctly. There were several OGF memebers that saw me out on Buckeye in below 0 weather with winds howling. It worked great but it's not very mobile. Fishing out of a Shanty you are much more mobile and it does stay warmer. Also you have the room issues. The flip style shanties which I highly suggest most have built in seating systems which are extremely comfortable. It's hard to stay that comfortable in a tent even with good portable seats. Also in a shanty its much easier to haul your gear around in one piece of equipment where on the tent I would have that on my back and have everything else in a shed and it's a pain in the arse when things start falling off of it. If you have the extra money take my advice and go with a flip (clam style) shanty. It will save you a lot of time and frustration take it from someone who knows.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Biodude - Lots of info on this site and the quickest way not to get any of it is to deride any opinion that does not agree with your own. Exeperience is the best teacher and there is a mother lode of it especially in this forum. You asked why and most posters tried to explain why.

I am in no way trying to pick a racket with you or the more familiar playing the part of a troll. Since you are new to ice fishing you will have a lot to learn. Hooking up with a seasoned vet for your first couple trips out would be the wisest move you can make.

One of the first things you will learn is why mobility is important. Ice fishing is not a matter of drilling a couple of holes and hoping the fish will find you. You can try that but it is usually unproductive.

I have been ice fishing since I was 12. That makes 47 years on the ice for me. I learn something new every year. Hopefully I will learn more this year if Mother Nature co-operates. See ya on the ice and hope you find out why we are all so crazy about the hard stuff.


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Didn't mean to deride anyone's opinion or advise. "Go ahead and buy your tent, I'll bet next year you'll buy your shanty if you like ice fishing. Besides it will be fun watching you try to catch the tent as it flys away."- That just rubbed me the wrong way I guess. I'm not the kinda guy that takes a dig without giving a little something back.  Again, thanks for all the great advise.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Dale. I was tired and I forgot to reply. Those tent shanties will take a lot more abuse than you think  Ask Bigjohn513 about the 1st day we met on Buckeye 

Biodude, I dont think Dales comment meant to come off quite the way it did, but in retrospect. If you do get into ice fishing you will want a shanty (epsecially a clam style) if you fish out of a tent you will end up saving some $$ in the long run by going with a shanty sooner than later. You said that you had a tent and if you can use it for a year to get into it then thats great. It will do just about everything you want. On a on calm wind day the pop up tents are very mobile but all the gear if you really get into it isnt quite as easy. Just some things to keep in mind


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

yea i dont think dale ment anything by it.. he will be the first to try and get ya to go ice fishing with him... im sure alot of people would take ya.. id take ya out and show ya the ropes... where ya live biodude???


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Dale... thanks for the pm's... much better than in a public forum. Peon, I live in NE Ohio. I may be new to ice fishing, but not to fishing in general. Do lots of multispecies angling including flyfishing and saltwater kayak fishing. If you happen to see someone with a brand new shanty on the ice this year, it might be me, lol.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

biodude if you have any other questions, ask away. ice fishermen love talkin ice fishing! (wishin we were ICE fishin) 

luckily we have steelhead to make the waiting a bit less painful.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I also live in northeast ohio and am always willing to show a newcomer to the magic attraction that icefishing offers. Lunacy always loves company  

Its not for everyone thats sure but I myself prefer it to open water fishing.
Catch one slab crappie or bull bluegill on a micro rod and reel and next thing you know you no longer have anything in your savings account like DaleM and myself.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

papaperch said:


> Catch one slab crappie or bull bluegill on a micro rod and reel and next thing you know you no longer have anything in your savings account like DaleM and myself.


I'm not far behind........dang e-bay........


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for your generous offers to show me the ropes! Very kind.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Think about using a tent when there is a film of water on the ice  that starts to freeze at dusk when the fishing usually turns on.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

where is the best place on erie to ice fish? i only have fished mosquito and would love to try erie. how do you get out? do you have to go that far out? i got a pop up with aluminum frame (2 man) that i have pulled from the state park up past the red barn before on a nice day. it was about 4 miles.i really want to try erie when we get some good ice. mosquitos ok but the chance of getting a 8lb walleye is almost non existant.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Most guys ride 4-wheelers out there..............it can be quite a walk from 1-10 miles each way depending on the fish and ice of course. You can get out at Camp Perry, Mizuricks(sp), Catawba State Park, Crane Creek and on the far west side Brest Bay in Monroe Mich. I would recommend going with someone who has some expirence out there, it is alot different than hitting the inland lakes. It can get downright dangerous quick if you don't mind the wind, weather, and currents. I'm sure you have seen the news reports of guys getting rescued off every year in that big orange copter.


----------

